# show name -vs- registered name



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you're showing Breed shows (like AQHA, APHA) you will always use the horses' registered name - the show record will remain with the horse.

You can technically call the horse anything you wish for shows that don't require registration papers. Most larger organizations will track a horses' record through the years or at least each season or circuit - changing his name when there is an existing show record on file will generally start a new horse record, not transfer it, so you'd lose anything prior.

Personally, I'd never change a name - I want to keep track of a show career, in order to properly represent the horse if I were to sell it. You can give your horse any nickname you wish/change his "barn name" every other day if you choose, but I'd pick one for shows and stick with it indefinitely.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Registered name is the name filed with the horsie's registry. The show name is the name that you're using to show with. The show name is the registered name for breed shows. Either one can appear on the Coggins but shows don't usually let you use a name that's not on the Coggins.

You can change a registered name for a fee.
You can change a show name whenever, but records (if any) are not updated to reflect the new name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

To add, at local/unrecognized shows you can call your horse whatever you want for a show name, regardless of whether he's registered or not.

Breed shows you'd have to use whatever name your horse is registered under with that breed association. Things can get pretty complicated for horses with dual or triple registration (for example there are plenty of AQHA/APHA or APHA/JC registered horses), since they may be registered as a different name with each registry (due to naming rules). A horse that's registered AQHA/APHA would show under its AQHA name at AQHA shows, and APHA name at APHA shows. At a non-breed show, the owner could pick either name or an entirely different name if she chose.

If you're doing non-breed shows at anything above beginner levels, you'll probably end up registering your horse with an association like USEF or USEA (not sure if that holds up for Western or not, but true for English) When you register with USEF you can call the horse whatever you want IIRC, but from then on you have to use the USEF registration number and the name associated with it anytime you're entering a USEF sanctioned event.


----------



## Coops Girl (Apr 29, 2014)

Cynical25 said:


> If you're showing Breed shows (like AQHA, APHA) you will always use the horses' registered name - the show record will remain with the horse.
> 
> You can technically call the horse anything you wish for shows that don't require registration papers. Most larger organizations will track a horses' record through the years or at least each season or circuit - changing his name when there is an existing show record on file will generally start a new horse record, not transfer it, so you'd lose anything prior.
> 
> Personally, I'd never change a name - I want to keep track of a show career, in order to properly represent the horse if I were to sell it. You can give your horse any nickname you wish/change his "barn name" every other day if you choose, but I'd pick one for shows and stick with it indefinitely.


Well I have never shown him so there are no records and his registered name is pretty bad, so could I change them both to the same thing?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Coops Girl said:


> Well I have never shown him so there are no records and his registered name is pretty bad, so could I change them both to the same thing?


Yes, but it costs money


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For record keeping purposes, I've found it's best to keep all names on record (registered, show, medical, what have you) the same.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Coops Girl said:


> Well I have never shown him so there are no records and his registered name is pretty bad, so could I change them both to the same thing?


How bad could it be? My mare's registered name growing up was ChampagneMoi. Stupidest name ever, but I just called her Sam. Her registered name was used in shows, but I never thought it was a big deal, because there are a lot of dumb sounding names out there.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Bahaha. For a while I showed a gelding who, no joke, his show name was "Bob".


----------

